# "Reduced Meats"



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 14, 2006)

I was shopping in the Food Kitty last night and saw Rib Eyes that were "reduced" for quick sale.  Now I am the first one in line to get reduced meats, especially good ones.  My question is this.  Do the rest of you buy reduced meat or am I the only one.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2006)

I buy them all the time and don't think twice.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 14, 2006)

[smilie=thumbdown2.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_318.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_178.gif]  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=pope.gif]  [smilie=a_whyohwhy.gif]  [smilie=a_whatsthatyasaysonny.gif]  [smilie=cry.gif]


----------



## john pen (Sep 14, 2006)

I buy them and either use them that day or freeze them asap....


----------



## cflatt (Sep 14, 2006)

One of the stores here does a 5 packs for 19.99 thing and its all mixed up with varieties. It usually boils down to about 60% off. If the choices look good and still have a good date i buy them without thinking, get em home. Cook some and vac seal some.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 14, 2006)

Now that I have a deep freezer I might take a closer look.

I usually pass up the green steaks.


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2006)

I buy them all the time for myself.
I luvs a deal.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 14, 2006)

Yup, when ever I can. I just cook them that night.


----------



## allie (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I buy them.  I will go so far as to shop on early Monday morning for the best deals.  They mark down a lot of meats that didn't sell over the weekend.  I haven't had any bad meat yet from doing that.  I do look at the dates and if it doesn't look good to me, I simply pass it by.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 14, 2006)

I buy em...if they look good and do like most of the people that resonded cookem up right away....that's when I have time to cook


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 14, 2006)

I think if you ever have seen the inside of a hack and pack house you wouldn't buy a thing, I was in a few back in the 80's when I worked with a friend doing commercial refrigeration. Just as some top notch dining places. The health goons can only do so much. Bottom line is, it's a crap shoot no matter what you buy, or where you go. I have found that most if not all ' sell today, or reduced for quick sale ' beef just goes into the grinder the next day.Another reason I grind my own meat. Is it better? I think so, but who knows how long some stupid person left it on the unloading dock while it was break time.     Want fries with that?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll buy reduced meats sometimes if they look OK...but I'll never buy "reduced meats previously frozen"

That to me kinda equates to: they put the reduced meats sticker on it for quick sale before it "turns"..... and it STILL didn't sell ...so they BLAST FROZE it in hopes to stop the bacteria process and put it out for the consumers in one last ditch effort to save space in their dumpster.

But maybe that's just me & how it worked in the super market deli years ago that I worked at.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 14, 2006)

I buy them


----------

